# blue ridge english saddles(made in Pakistan)



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of or used? A boarder st the stables heard I was looking for a close contact saddle and offered to sell her because its too small for her and she's primarily western.
She's only asking 95. Its in good condition and fits my gelding plus it's a 16.5 which fits me as well.
I'm figuring for 95 its a good deal on a saddle. I'm just looking for it to last like 5 years until I'm out of college and can afford a really nice saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Just say no to anything made in Asia that is leather. It won't likely last you 5 years, and it's only worth $95 if it comes with all fittings in good shape, girth, and a nearly new saddle pad.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree. Most leather goods (especially saddles) that are made in Asia are absolute crap. Horrible stiff and poor quality leather, weak or warped trees, etc.

Ebay would be a good place to look for a nice quality used saddle that is from a known, good quality manufacturer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I agree with other posters... Unfortunately all those Pakistany saddles are real junk (although I'm surprised Blue Ridge makes english saddles as well, I thought they are only selling western). Here is what google gave me: $139.95 New (WOW) Blue Ridge. Looking at this price and saddle I can only say it looks even worse than those "starters". Look for the used Wintec instead - you may get something rather cheap. 

https://www.rainbowsendtack.com/EnglishSaddlesPage1.htm


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

IDK I would be cautious about anything built in that area actually, no offense to anyone.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I also thought that Blue Ridge only made western saddles & that they were made in the US.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Yikes! Ok thanks! I'll tell her I didn't like it...and the search continues.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kymbadina i was honestly almost ready to settle for a crap saddle but keep looking! i found an almost new wintec for 100$'s!! can't wait to pick it up tomarrow. you'll find your snag to just don't settle on anything yet and wait untill you come across something really good even if you do have to spend a few extra bucks.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

You could find a old crosby, collegiate, stubben for around 200. It'll be pretty used but it will last longer, be quality, better for your horse's back.


----------

